# Possible h14 pick up today



## rowb3n4 (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi! New to forum and bolens. I am checking out a h14 today and I wonder how I can check the hydraulic lift is working. The manual states that it can cause harm without connecting attachment properly, but does it mean harm to attachment or to the hydraulic lift system? 



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## rowb3n4 (Jul 18, 2020)

Ok a little update and a couple questions. 

Went to see the tractor and it looks good, though the guy doesn't know much about it. 

1. apart from I don't know if the mower has all it's attachment arms? Looks like the PTO shaft is missing too. Can anyone confirm? 

2. Is the bolens PTO shaft specific to bolens or can I purchase other/new shafts? 

3. Do the other attachments look like they missing anything?

4. What does the hydraulic lift actually lift? Is it the mower deck only?























Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I can't help you here, but I'm sure someone can. In the mean time, see if you can find a manual for your tractor and all the pieces.
As far as missing pieces go, is there any matching arms under your tractor to hook these things on to?


----------

